# Now I know what those concrete markers are on the coast



## julesanian (Mar 15, 2018)

Seen them every where and often marked D.P.M.T. 

So that's why there's so many half finished properties near to the coast line. 
What a nightmare ! I've seen many lovely beach side buildings for sale but I wouldn't touch them now after reading this link. 


An end, at last, to fighting on the beaches | Olive Press News Spain

The


----------



## vwalan (Mar 15, 2018)

been common knowledge for years dont build or buy anything below those markers . 
it all got mixed up in the 70s,80s etc with hotels apartments etc being built . dont you remember lots did get demolished . lots brits got on tv telling how they didnt know the rules but plans had got passed by local officials . there was a few tv programs all about it . so many left here and lost their brain on the way to spain just chucked money all over the place.


----------

